# pellet choice



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what is the best pellet choice


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

maybe the third time this month this question has been asked look back at the forum......im not trying to be mean its just that i have answerd this one many times just recently

best pellets for me:
gamo raprors
they are my favorite and probly the best out there if your gun agrees with them

pradators

and hollow points


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

edited for content by Plainsman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gas Man could you not find a quicker more humane way? I hope you arn't trying out for PETA poster boy.


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont care about killing them humanely, i just want to see them dead. my 8 year old daughter finds it wicked funny when i do this stuff. so im just trying to make her happy.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

heard the predater pellets are heka good


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i didnt see...what happend thats really inhumane?


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

i killed a rabbit with a paintball gun :sniper: :sniper: :beer: uke:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

thats stupid


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

That sounds very unresponsible. Good example to your daughter :withstupid:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i can understand if it was a marbel in the paintball gun but not a paintball


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

a marble in a paintball gun would be really effective in my opinion just hit em in the head


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i used frozen paint in a paint ball gun and killed a chipmunk worked great


----------

